# Long term Bentyl use



## twonK (Oct 30, 2006)

Hi, I've not seen any studies on Bentyl's efficacy after 3, 6, 12, 24 months. I haven't even seen anything referring to a potential cumulative effect or a potential poop-out effect.

All I'm able to tell is that it targets and stays in your gut and when you poop it out, it's gone. No half-life's or whatnot to worry about. But is this all there is too it?

I'm also suspicious that many sources recommend taking it ad-hoc (perhaps implying no cumulative effect) where many others recommend taking it daily (perhaps implying a cumulative effect).

Anyone have any ideas?

Thanks, Pete


----------



## twonK (Oct 30, 2006)

anyone? Bueller?


----------



## Benzo Belly (May 21, 2014)

I assume you can accumulate a tolerance to it, like most other meds. Don't quote me on that though. I like to save it for when I'm really constipated, which is usually half of each month. I've only been taking it about 1 full month so it's still working beautifully for me.


----------



## un800 (Aug 29, 2010)

My doctor told me to only take it ad hoc. I was wondering the same with accumulation. WebMD says take it religiously 4 times a day, unless your doc has any other suggestions. I've just been prescribed the drug. So far it seems to help with my IBS-C. Reduces the intestinal clenching. I've only taken it twice, though. But it's already got a better track record than the hyoscyamine they tried on me. First time taking it, it left an undesirable taste in my mouth. But my internals chilled out and I was able to go to the bathroom. My second time I have the taste, I have dry mouth, my anxiety levels are a bit much, and I've gone to the bathroom. I think it's important to mention I took it an hour and a half or two after a glass of whiskey. I didn't want to take it when I was drinking and waited. It's also a Friday night and my neighbors are d bags. So who knows where the anxiety is actually coming from.


----------



## twonK (Oct 30, 2006)

My doc said take it as-needed too but my pill bottle instructions say 4 times a day. I'm sticking to taking it as needed - the fewer chemicals I'm taking the better.


----------

